# Help with Ola Englund S2.0 preset?



## NovaReaper (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey, I recently purchased S2.0, and I'm trying to load Ola Englund's preset into it, however, "The preset you are using uses a sample library that you don't have installed" or something like that pops up and then it leads me to an authorization screen for S1 - Drummer. If I click cancel it crashes REAPER. What am I supposed to do in this situation, is there another product I have to authorize?

-edit- And now REAPER crashes each time I try to load Superior Drummer 2.0 after clicking cancel on the authorization screen. Any advice?

-edit 2-
Just installed the update to S2.0 thinking that would fix the problem and now this pops up when I open it.

The legacy "Superior 1" library 31 - drummer should not try to use EZX's or SDX's. Its sound path has been reset.

When I click OK, it pops up again, not allowing me to do anything in the plugin.


----------



## Variant (Dec 29, 2010)

Check to see that your DAW (reaper) supports extended memory options on your comp. Superior, instead of just crashing itself will take down the DAW with it all ugly-like when it hits the memory limit... or at least that was it's behavior in FL Studio 9.0 before my dumb ass figured out that I needed to be opening the "Extend Memory" version of FL to use VST's that are memory hogs.


----------

